# Central Watch Co Movement Id?



## system11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I picked up this watch on ebay recently, because I loved the case design. The movement is very broken, the balance staff at least has gone, the hands need straightening and who knows what else. I thought the best way to go about getting it fixed might be to just have the face and hands switched onto an intact movement of the same type.

However...

As you can see the markings aren't very helpful, does anyone know what type this might be? All I can see is:

7 Jewels CENTRAL W.CO

SAFETY BARREL

ADJUSTED

MADE IN U.S.A.

The dial is actually very nice, the camera and flash made that and the crystal scratching look about 30x worse than they actually do in person. I'd like to get it fixed somehow, I know it will cost more than it's worth.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't help. but it's an interesting piece - maybe try on the NAWCC forum(s)? Them being a US based forum, maybe someone there will be able to advise even if there's no one here who can. 

Like these deco cases, stepped out to allow fit of a round movement to a tank style case 

Good luck with your quest!

:weed:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination but the case looks like a vintage Elgin to me.

Cheers


----------



## system11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had no luck identifying the movement, but I've found another (broken) Central watch from the same era which has an identical movement, I think I'll buy that and a few more if I can find them, and send the pile to a watchmaker so they've got a lot of spare parts to get one running.


----------

